# A Wonderful New Bow hit the market at the ATA Show



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I got to meet the owner of a new bow company at the ATA Show. His name is Mr. Richard Williamson and the company's name is Lakota Industries.
We talked for quite a while about his super sweet bows.

I was Highly Impressed with the the bows in his line up! They are a True Dual cam bow (I have always had a love afair with Dual cam bows), they have some really nice details in the cams. The cams have super smooth roller bearings in specially designed pockets that make the cam not only smooth but extremely tight tollerances, so that there is virtually no way that there will be any slop in the cam.

The finish on the bows were Totally Unique and Awesome! Flawless in every detail! They are totally different than any camo that you have ever seen on bows before.

Lakota has 5 bows in their line up and they all very in axle to axle lengths. The shortest bow is the stable are 32" and the longest is a 42" A to A.
The 42" bow is named Big Foot, while the shortest is called Thunder.

The bows in the line are:
Big Foot: 42" 
Bison: 35"
Eagle Wings: 38"
Ogala: 35" 
Thunder: 32"

The speeds are phenominal and they are documented right on the limb sticker. I didn't see one that was less than 300 fps.! 

To me, the Bigfoot looked to be a Tailor-made bow for Target shooters and Finger shooters! But they all would be awesome multi-purpose use bows capable of out shooting almost any shooter!

The Crowning moment for Lakota Industries was the unveiling of the 60th. Anniversary Limited Edition Bohning Corporation bow. It was an absolutely stunning Red and Black high gloss finish Lakota Big Foot bow that even sported Custom made strings and cables by ProString. This Limited Edition bow is going to be highly collectable because there will only be 60 of them produced!
We all know Bohning Corporations Reputattion for marketing High Quality Products; so you can believe me, the Lakota bows Have to Be High Quality to have Bohning put their name on the bow or even be affiliated with the company!

At this time I am not allowed to post prices. You will have to wait to visit a dealer to find those things out. At the time being there is only one marketing representative and he is still getting set up. So keep tuned to this post to find out where to go to see the Lakota bows!

Here is a link to Lakota Industries web site:
http://lakota-industries.com/

Dick

Shel from ProStrings and grandpawrichard holding the Bohning Limited Edition bows by Lakota Industries:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I can see APA limbs on the Lakota website ?
Are they only doing the colourwork or is there something more ????


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow! I cant wait to hear more about this company. Thanks for the post and keep us updated if you hear anymore.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Very intriguing. It would be interesting to see some more pictures of the finished products.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

442fps said:


> I can see APA limbs on the Lakota website ?
> Are they only doing the colourwork or is there something more ????



looks like APA risers to.

Reed


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

I like the true dual cam. I'm still shooting the CC+ from Hoyt. I don't really see anything on the website, besides their specs. Looks like APA stuff.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Reed said:


> looks like APA risers to.
> 
> Reed


Lakota dips the bows for APA and newberry has switched to them for 06 they have been open for awhile now.
Richard


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Richard,
I'm assuming you shot these bow ??
How do they compare to some of the other bows out there in regards to draw cycle, quietness & hand shock ????
Is there a way to see what these bows look like.
I couldn't really find much on their website except specs & descriptions of the bows.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

i am going to be looking at the eagle wings one 330+ IBO!!! with a 6.75'' brace:thumbs_up


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I like their choices in camo patterns alot. The fact their are options, plus patterns that are far superior to Mossy Oaks or realtrees on most bows. Would like to see some pictures though.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

When can we see pics of the finished bows ??

FF


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I noticed they only offer one bow with a draw length shorter than 29". That counts me out.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Guys and Gals,
I emailed Mr. Williamson about the wesite and asked him about the risers and limbs, Here is what he emailed me back:



> Dick
> 
> The pictures of APA's limbs on our web site is there because we did the decoration. We have decorated limbs and risers for many major manufacturers. Our bows is another part of our business. A responder said that our limbs looked like APAs. Actually their limbs look like ours because they started having our limb guy do theirs as well.


In a later email to him I asked about his draw lengths and his draw weights. He emailed me that the draw lengths will be from 25" to 32" via Modular adjustments. That's one heck of a neat idea! 

Also, his limbs will be an Industry standard 10 pound diference starting at 50 pounds, 60#, 70/75# and if a customer needs heavier than that they can custom order limbs.

Lakota Industries does a lot of film dipping for different companies, they have about 325 different patterns available. So everyone could have their own semi-custom look. 

One thing that struck me as being wonderful on their site was this:



> Our Mission
> 
> Dick Williamson, co-owner of Lakota Industries, has long worked on the behalf of the Native Americans living on reservations in South Dakota. He saw that while financial assistance was necessary and commendable, the 75% unemployment rate made self-sufficiency unreachable for most Native families. In 1996, he founded Lakota Archery with the goal of growing a manufacturing component that could be migrated to the reservations, providing employment for the people there. Currently, Williamson is working with several reservations looking for the best site to locate the manufacturing facility. By 2007, Williamson hopes to have a full-scale manufacturing facility producing Lakota Bows on Lakota lands.


My hat is off to Lakota Industries for their efforts!

Dick


----------



## Shel (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi all - Shel here. I brought home a couple of the new Lakotas from the show for 
evaluation and am planning to shoot the Bigfoot tonight yet. I also brought home an Eagle Wings model - both in river ghost camo. Just finished making up a few sets in different colors and servings to see what looks best - I like the 
silver/tan combo with tan servings best so far, but am trying a few other combos as well. There is some black and quiet greens in the camo as well - kinda fun to play with. The cam design is the most stable I have seen so I think it will be a shooter. Simple and reliable is what I see with Lakota. I happen to be a two cam fan so setup should be snap. I will let you know how she shoots tomorrow - now to find a sight.....

Shel


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Shel,
When you get done shooting tonight give me a call. I can hardly wait to hear what you found during your test shooting! 

I have always been a Dual Cam fanatic ! I still have my PSE GForce to shoot and keep me in top form. 

I like the Hybrid cams, but they still don't match the power punch of the True Dual cams!  

Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Lakota Bows*

You hit it right on the head, these are going to be the bows to shoot. I am shooting his Thunder bow ,Nothing like I have shot before! Wont be long and these will be in alot of hunters and target shooters hands. A class operation Dick is a great guy and has a passion for this industry! Any questions about the bows drop me a line. Robb


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Robb,
It's nice to meet you and to hear from an actual owner of a Lakota bow! Welcome to the forum!  Right now I am a Newberry bows Staff Shooter, but from what I saw of the Lakotas and what I heard from Mr. Williamson I was totally Impressed!

I'll be bending your ear from time to time about the Lakotas. I feel that ALL STAFF SHOOTERS AND BOW MANUFACTURERS SHOULD SUPPORT EACH OTHER AND BAND TOGETHER TO PROMOTE THE SPORT OF ARCHERY!

Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Dick , nice to meet you too, I was at Lakota today talking to Dick about the show and he mentioned your name, and that he met you down there, I am opening up a private archery club here in ohio and quite a few of the members already are shooting Dicks bows, will have more input on performance,as time goes on. Very excited on getting the range up and running, and seeing what these things are going to do against the other bows!


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Dick & Shel,
Can you give us feedback on these bows ???
How quiet are they ?
What's the vibration like ?
How is the draw cycle ?
How does the bow feel in hand ?

I think it's very cool that you can have these bows in any color or camo you want...great idea !

I'm interested in the parallel limb model with the twin cams...sounds like a bow that could find it's way into my treestand  

Now if they're quiet & have a smooth draw cycle I'll be a happy camper !


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hit-em,
Drop me an email at: [email protected] and give me your email address, as the feed back comes in I'll make sure that you get updated. That way you won't have to worry about missing some good info on the net!

Hey Robb,
I would love to pick your brains about the Lakotas and get to know you better. Could you please drop me an email at the address that I gave Hit-em?

Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

I will drop you a line, my e-mail is [email protected]. Your last thread wanted to know how quiet this bow was. VERY QUIET.. what more can I say..


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Here are some photos that I took of the bows at the ATA show:
Lakota Bow Photo Collection from the ATA Show































































































































Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice pictures,
I actually have the ridge ghost camo on my Thunder, I love different camo patterns, and lakota has some really cool ones. Dick just put a "cowboy camo" on one of my duck guns, I will send you some pics, he is putting a moth wing snow camo on one of my other guns. I will take some pics of different camo patterns for you. Had some good response last night on info about lakota bows, Am going over to the office and give them some e-mails, hopefully they will get the new website up and running soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Right on Robb!  I'm looking forward to seeing your photos! 

While you are at the office, would you please ask them to expedite the shipping of all the info they can send me?  

I wonder if Dick has put the order in for my Custom Dipped Target Pattern bow. 

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Here's a little something else that Lakota Industries can do:
























































Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Dick,
Wanted to introduce you to Tim, His name is spotter. We are putting the club together, and he is currently also shooting some of Lakotas bows. Dick said the website is up and running, it looked great just lacking some photos, which are in the works Robb


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Hey Robb,
Any friend of yours is a friend of mine!  Welcome to the Forum Tim (spotter)!  Glad to have you aboard!

I tried getting into Lakotas site a little while ago and it was down!  I hope they aren't having problems! 

I'm sending you a Private Message in this forum Robb.

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Here's a photo of Robbs Shotgun that he had film dipped by Lakota Industries:










Cool, huh? 

Dick


----------



## spotter (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Dick, Robb told me that you were interested in Lakota bows. I shoot the BigFoot version and absolutely love the bow. I have two BigFoots, one is setup for hunting and one is for target. I've shot a lot of bows, but when I began shooting the BigFoot my scores significantly improved. The Bow feels great in my hand.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the Info spotter!  My Lakota will be a Big Foot also! I love a Long Axle to Axle and the Brace height looks great!  I ordered mine in a Very Special and Top Secret Color Combination. I can't wait to get it here! 

Dick


----------



## spotter (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have!! I also understand that your very knowledgable about rests. What do you recommend for indoor Target, or 3d?? Thanks!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

grandpawrichard- 
Thanks for the thread, Great pics..........looks like a nice bow line. 

GREAT Camo work..............


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Tim,
I plan on either putting a GKF Silver TKO or a GKF Infinity Dropaway on my bow. Or I may just have to try out a GKF Golden Pemiere Dropaway on it. I just can't make up my mind because Golden Key Futura Products are all Fantastic and it's hard to pick which is best! 

All of these rests should work out Perfectly for Spots, 3D and hunting! If I was going to use the bow strictly for hunting I would be going with the GKF Mirage! I love that rest and the way it works! It's my Primary Hunting rest. 

Dick


----------



## spotter (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help, I really like GKF rests as well. I've heard a couple of very good shooters recommend the same!! I appreciate your insight!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Tim,
No thanks needed my friend! That's what it's all about! Archers helping archers! 

Dick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

grandpawrichard said:


> Right now I am a Newberry bows Staff Shooter, but from what I saw of the Lakotas and what I heard from Mr. Williamson I was totally Impressed!
> Dick


Man, I was going to say that Newberry must be awefully understanding, but now I see your signature has changed. Hmm...so what is it, better bows, or better deal?

Newberry has intrigued me and was sorry to not see them at the ATA.


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice film dipping,but those bows look circa 90's


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

What advice do you have for all the people that believed you when you said the NEWBERRYS were the latest greatest thing?WOW!So much for your credibility--but that's just my opinion,and it's right on the money!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

jsasker said:


> What advice do you have for all the people that believed you when you said the NEWBERRYS were the latest greatest thing?WOW!So much for your credibility--but that's just my opinion,and it's right on the money!


you mean a person is not allowed to find something "new" and give it great review over something else he thought was a good product?

If you don't like these bows, its OK, but take a man's credibility...come on. I too think the bows have a great finish but look a lil outdated...but I am still interested in them and enjoy your readings GPR.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

jsasker said:


> What advice do you have for all the people that believed you when you said the NEWBERRYS were the latest greatest thing?WOW!So much for your credibility--but that's just my opinion,and it's right on the money!


Boy....You're mean spirited little fella, aren't you !!

Why attack a man's creditbilty just because he decides to switch to another bow manufacturer. Gee that's never happen before  

Obviouslly you don't have clue to how being a shooter for a company works. 
Richard had to buy his Newberry bows perhaps at a discounted price but he still had to put his money out there. Newberry certainly didn't give him the bows nor will Lakota.

I've never heard Richard once criticize Newberry after he decided to switch to the Lakota line.

So if a man or woman wants to support another bow company what's it to you or me ???


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

The question still hasn't been answered as to why he switched. I can see some of what jsasker was wondering.


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

TheTone said:


> The question still hasn't been answered as to why he switched. I can see some of what jsasker was wondering.


Where did he ask Why Richard switched ??

If Richard decides to tell us why he switched that's his decision, if not no big deal.
I don't see where he or anyone else has to explain to us why they've decided to switch to another bow.
Why ???


----------



## liquid (Dec 1, 2003)

Who cares,probably got a better deal,has nothing to do with the mans credibility.No need to be angry


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

TheTone said:


> The question still hasn't been answered as to why he switched. I can see some of what jsasker was wondering.


In answer to your question:

I decided to switch bow companies not because the new company has greater products, because that is not true. In my evaluation both are equal in quality. I chose to change companies because Lakota bows are True Dual cam bows and I have always prefered them over Hybrid cams or single cams. They fit my style of shooting much better and I love the feel and power of a Dual cam bow!

I also chose to shoot for Lakota Industries because they are a small company that needs help being recognized in the archery industry. If you think back a couple of years ago, not many people had heard of Newberry bows until I got in the forums and started posting about my findings of those sweet shooting, Fine Products. They Still are sweet shooting and mighty fine products! I also plan to stay a dealer for Newberry bows, that's how much I believe in them!

The owner of Lakota Industries has a dream to build the company up and move it's manufacturing plant onto the Lakota Indian Reservation so that he can help the members of the tribe become self sufficient, proud members of the working force. By employing the native Americans he will be cutting down on Unemployment, Welfare , Alcoholism and Drug Addiction on the Reservation. 

This is a Wonderful Cause and I personally feel that it is a cause worth my efforts! God put us on this earth to help each other become better human beings and to live our lives so that we may attain the fruits of our labors in Heaven. I personally feel that Our Lord Jesus Christ guided me to the ATA Show so that I could meet Mr. Williamson and so that I could devote some of my time here on earth to help him realize his goals! Who am I to go against those feelings?

I have always enjoyed a challenge, especially when it comes to helping small companies become noticed. I helped Nick Snook bring his Turbo Nocks to market and to become recognized. We went through all kinds of ridicule and objections from the members of the archery community; but we succeeded!
Now Bohning Corporation has recognized them and bought the marketing rights to them.

I helped Newberry bows become recognized as terrific equipment and I can personally count how many archers I have convinced to try them out. Every time I called Newberry headquaters they would thank me for my constant internet posting and hard work because of tthe orders I generated for them. I hope that will continue for many years to come! 

So why can't I change bow companies and try to help this small company be recognized? I pay for my bows with the money from my pocket and my Union Pension check, so I enjoy getting a small break on the prices!  I also really enjoy putting new equipment through the testing process. Then I report back to the manufacturer what needs to be kept or what needs to be changed; so in effect I am Earning the Money that they discounted on my bows!

I really didn't get a better deal from Lakota Industries than I did from Newberry bows, I'm in hopes that my efforts in Lakota's goal will be repaid many times over by Our Lord and Savior when I no longer need this earth! That beats the heck out of a Free or Discounted bow any day!

Sure the risers and cams look a little dated, I always enjoyed the looks and style of the older model bows, just as much as I do the newer models! The main thing is will they hold up under heavy use, will they preform as well as the manufacturer claims and will they be around for longer than a few years.
I can make a difference in the way the bows hold up, and how they shoot, but Only The Good Lord will decide if the company will be around for years to come!

If you consider my Credibility down the Toilet because I chose to change bow companies then so be it!  Just think of all the Professional Archers that at one time or another changed bow companies; was their credibility down the toilet too? (I'm not placing myself in the same category as the Professional Archers, just making a point!)

I'm just an Archery Fanatic that enjoys using new, quality equipment, that enjoys helping small companies grow, and Especially Loves to try and help The Sport Of Archery Grow!

So in closing, I hope that I answered the questions of [email protected], jsasker, and TheTone to their satisfaction. Maybe now my Credibility has been renewed in your eyes.I would also like to thank mdewitt71, Hit-em and liquid for their support. It was much appreciated! You are some fine Gentlemen!

Dick


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Oh, by the way; here's a hoto of a Lakota bow that just about says it all:










Dick


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

That must be the last indian reservation that doesn't have a CASINO or two to help make up for a population that doesn't want to work!


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Lakota Bows*

Wow, I cant believe you guys slamming Dick, for a choice that he made to switch to Lakota,(and I am sure he made that choice in 1 day )I frankly dont think it has anything to do about casinos on a reservation, or that the Lakota Indians don't want to work, that is a low blow!!! He stated very clearly why, and even said that the quality between the two bow co. are very similar. A person can make his own choices, and he has, If you guys know Dick, and really know his passion for this stuff, his actions will speak for themselves ! Try out Lakota before you judge his decision, make your own assumptions. This is a Quality Manufacturer, putting out quality Equipment, if you dont like the looks, dont buy one! Easy as that!! I support you Dick 100%..... Robb


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob,
It's not a situation of a number of guys who have a problem here.
From what I can see it's one indivual who for whatever reason has a hair up his ass about Dick & the world in general.
Kind of sad.
I think it's best just to ignore people like this. you can't ever change them or please them.
They enjoy wallowing in their own crap.
Enough said...Let's move on.


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

:zip: :zip: Correct


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Poor blind sheeple


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Public forum kids--now go ahead protect your little dick from someone that doesn't agree with his agenda. :secret:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the Kind words Snowgoose and Hit-em! I appreciate them!

Mr. jsasker has his own opinion of me and I Respect his opinion, even though he has No Respect for me and my opinions. So Please let's not start a big shouting match here.

I just wonder what would have been thought of me if I had accepted Pinwheel 12's offer to me to be on the Merlin Shooters Staff? Evidently He respects my opinions or he wouldn't have asked me to join his organization. 
I sure considered it, but I opted to helpout Lakota. Someday I may just take Kevin up on his Fine and Generous Offer!

Anyway, let's just let this sleeping mad dog alone and maybe it will go away! 

Dick


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

When a person tells someone they are going to do something in good faith THEY SHOULD DO IT!Hope you're not going to pretend you don't know what i'm getting at. Thanks anyway for the subtle jabs even tho you "respect" my opinions.:wink:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

jsasker said:


> When a person tells someone they are going to do something in good faith THEY SHOULD DO IT!Hope you're not going to pretend you don't know what i'm getting at. Thanks anyway for the subtle jabs even tho you "respect" my opinions.:wink:


I'm sorry, but I truly Do Not Know what you are talking about!  Please PM me and tell me what I have done to offend you. I will try to remedy the situation! Private gripes should never be aired in a public forum and yes, I do Respect you opinion as much as I do any other person's opinion in this forum!

I sure hope that you will PM me so that we can straighten things out.

Dick


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I have been following this post since it began....so much that I actually e-mailed one of the head guys at Lakota. I am very interested in thier product. I think Richard is a great person for everything he has done for archery and the small company. I feel pretty disgusted with the harsh comments made towards the man for switching. Everybody does it. Look at the Wilde family this last 2 years. There are a ton of people who switch for personal reasons. And nobody should have to back up their reasonings. I have never met Richard before but hope to one day. 

I am interested in shooting Lakota bows, and the only reason I know about them is because of Richard. Kudos......keep up the great work.


Blair


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Blair,
Thank you Sir for the Kind words! I do appreciate them and I'm glad to hear that I peaked your interest in Lakota bows! 

Hopefully the Lakota Big Foot that I ordered will be here real soon so that I can start shooting it and photographing it for the net.  I'll try to keep you posted with my findings on the bow.

Dick


----------



## randyb (Jan 22, 2004)

These bows look great. Thank you for bringing them to everyones attention grandpawrichard. 

I apologize for those who speak with out knowing the facts. It seems some people mouthed of here and live next to reservations and with big casinos that are owned by outside companies that take most of the money and the native americans never see it. To top it off they like only hiring non natives unofficially of course or they could get sued. I grew up in Minnesota and now live in South Dakota and it seems that it is the same everywhere. 


The bigfoot is the bow I will be ordering. I also like dual cam bows with longer axle to axle. Do you know what colors are offered? 

Randy


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Randy,
There are several different camo colors in the line plus a lot of target colors. You will need to call the factory to find out exactly what they have to offer. I'm still waiting to recieve my color charts from them. If you call them, would you please do me a favor and mention that I'm the one that called your attention to the Lakota bows? It sure would help me out by showing them that I am indeed trying to promote the bows.  Thanks!

Dick


----------



## BTP40D (Oct 20, 2004)

That is great news! I was wondering where I would be able to get a true dually when my 03 pro40 dually breaks. I don't think I will be able to wait that long though. My hats off to Lakota archery, can't wait to try one out.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

jsasker said:


> That must be the last indian reservation that doesn't have a CASINO or two to help make up for a population that doesn't want to work!


Well this post speaks VOLUMES about your knowledge of life in general and overall ignorance and should serve to provide all the credibility (or lack thereof) that we should need to ignore the reamainder of your posts. Thanks.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> I have been following this post since it began....so much that I actually e-mailed one of the head guys at Lakota. I am very interested in thier product. I think Richard is a great person for everything he has done for archery and the small company. I feel pretty disgusted with the harsh comments made towards the man for switching. Everybody does it. Look at the Wilde family this last 2 years. There are a ton of people who switch for personal reasons. And nobody should have to back up their reasonings. I have never met Richard before but hope to one day.
> 
> I am interested in shooting Lakota bows, and the only reason I know about them is because of Richard. Kudos......keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


blair, bow bow ho you:wink: 

Reed


----------



## ijimmy (Jul 2, 2002)

Are they useing gorden glass limbs?, or some form of laminate limb ?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*You're the best, GPR.*

You're a great archer Grandpaw and you will always have my respect.
You need never explain your choices to me.
I may shoot different equipment than you but value your opinion on the equipment you shoot also.
Both Newberry and Lakota look like great bows and everything I know about them I learned from you.
I like the Moon bow also and it has taken its share of criticism on this site.
But I remember you saying some positive things about the Moon bow even though you do not own one.
I'm for the little guy too and that is one reason I support Bowman and Merlin.
Although it looks like Merlin isn't so little anymore and growing fast. :thumbs_up 
Most of the smaller bow companies make the best bows imo.
Bowman, Merlin, Barnsdale, Moon, Newberry, and Lakota are small companies but produce some of the best, if not the best, bows in the world.
Keep up the good work, Grandpaw.:thumb: 
Ol' Sag appreciates and enjoys all your bow and equipment reviews.  


Sag.


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Dick,
Dont worry about Lakota not thinking your promoting their bows !I tell Dick everyday what you are doing out there, and on your posts.Great Job!! Our Targets came in today so we are off to get setup in the range!! Lokata is putting a ladys-youth bow together for my wife and daughter to shoot, will let you know what they think about it, will be great to get them shooting with us!!! Robb


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Robb,
Please email me the specs for the Ladies bow! I'm hoping that it will be tailor made for my wife. She would love to get into archery, but she has never found a bow that she could draw and shoot.  She had a stroke many years ago and it left her right side awefully weak. She wants a bow that looks like an adult bow and it has to be low poundage for her disability.

ijimmy,
I will have to get back to you on your question. I still have not recieved all the information that I need to answer questions like this.  I do know that their limbs are under rated for poundage. A friend of mine has a Lakota and when he used 2 different bow scales he came up with the same reading. His 60 pound draw weight bow was drawing at 64 pounds when tightened all the way down.

Hey Sagittarius,
Thanks for the compliments and kind words! The feeling is Mutual here too!  Respect has to be earned. You are a Highly Respected Archer and I'm proud to know you!

I always try to find the best features in every person or product and leave a compliment accordingly. But, if I ever have a problem, troubles or dislike in a product I will leave my Honest Opinion about that product. Not as a bash, but as constructive criticism, in hopes that the manufacturer or their representatives will see it and check it out to see if there is indeed a problem.
I always do that for my sponsors, it is the honest thing to do and that's what a staff person's job is!

I have considered purchasing a Moon bow to give them a tryout. They have several neat features that I wm intrigued by. I bet they are fine equipment and they deserve a chance to prove themselves in the market. 

As for Merlin bows, man are they Sweet shooting and Beautiful pieces of equipment! I sure would love to own one or two of them, but my budget just won't allow it.  Kevin made me a fantastic offer when I met with him at the ATA show and I really had to mull it over and then sleep on it. I almost accepted it, until I called home and asked my wife how my archery funds sat.  I was real close to owning one of those Merlins!

Just before I talked with Kevin I had talked with Dick Williamson from Lakota, so I had to consider his offer along with Kevins.  It was a tough day and an even tougher night mulling those two things over.   In the end, Lakota won me over due to their goals! 

Eventually I'll own a Merlin! It may take a few years, but sooner or later I'll own one of those FINE pieces of equipment! 

Dick


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Dick,

This is going to be a split limb, 33" Axle to Axle
Limbs 14"
8" Brace Height


----------



## snowgoose66 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Womans- Youth Bow*

Hey Dick,

This is going to be a split limb, 33" Axle to Axle
Limbs 14"
8" Brace Height
30-50#
25-26" Draw Length
But Parallel Limb Only for now.
After the girls shoot I will send along some feedback...:wink:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the Info Robb! 

I emailed Dick, but as usual he is so busy that he hasn't had a chance to get back to me.

Dick


----------

